# What holds our Systema back?



## Paul Genge (Dec 13, 2005)

I have just finished a short article, 'What holds our Systema back?'

Hope it is of interest.

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest (UK)


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 13, 2005)

Paul Genge said:
			
		

> Hope it is of interest.


 

Yep :uhyeah:


----------



## Franc0 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good article Paul, found it very interesting.

Franco


----------



## Jackal (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice work, Paul.
A lot of good points.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 2, 2006)

I think this carries over to a lot of martial arts. especially the part of discarding our old martial arts movements. 

thanks


----------



## Spook (Feb 17, 2006)

Very interesting thank you. Looking forward to more in the future.


----------

